# Non-Clitoral Orgasms (Question for the Ladies)



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Ladies who are able to reach orgasm in a manner(s) beside direct clitoral glans stimulation, what are some of the other ways you have reached orgasm?

Are there some tips you can offer the men and women of this board looking to broaden their orgasmic experiences, or the experiences of the women they love?


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

Jason Julious has some amazing techniques on this exact topic. His techniques have given me mind blowing "O's".


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Where can one find Jason Julious's techniques? Does he blog?


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

Jason JULIUS (I spelled his last name wrong above)has some You Tube Videos and a page not sure about the Blog. He does sell a set for everything imaginable BUT the techniques he provides for FREE are more the enough.  Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

Just lick her like you're trying to reach the center of that tootsie-pop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> Just lick her like you're trying to reach the center of that tootsie-pop
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Um...are you unaware where this clitoral-thingy is actually located?? :scratchhead:

Jaquen, are you trying to figure out a way to get a vaginal/g-spot orgasm? Like, trying to find positions for different angles and depth... Or are you looking for something different and non genital related? I am asking because I know of women having orgasms from having their nipples sucked, their ass smacked, etc, etc...I only WISH I was that orgasmic!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> Jaquen, are you trying to figure out a way to get a vaginal/g-spot orgasm?


No...



3Xnocharm said:


> I am asking because *I know of women having orgasms from having their nipples sucked, their ass smacked, etc, etc...I only WISH I was that orgasmic! *


...this is my wife. She's extremely orgasmic. 

I ask for the sake of others on the board, and because it's an interesting discussion. I know that a lot of men, and women, are interested in finding ways to explore non-clit glans orgasms and thought it might be helpful if others who do experience orgasm in less conventional ways talked about what works for them.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I think my wife orgasms when I don't actually ask her for sex


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

3X. I believe its located near the top of the labia and the g-spot is upwards and outwards. I could be wrong though cause I'm just a dumb country boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

homebuilder said:


> I think my wife orgasms when I don't actually ask her for sex


:rofl:


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

homebuilder said:


> I think my wife orgasms when I don't actually ask her for sex


:lol: 

I LOL'd at this, and found it very sad at the same time!


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2012)

I literally laughed out loud too...Im sorry homebuilder!


----------

